# Whizzer 300 motor: keep or trade?



## Kevauxtonic (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi there fellow CABEers. Ive got yet another question for the Whizzer guys. I recently bought a 300 motor on here, assuming that Id have an old friend (who specialized in Whizzer motor restorations) at my beck and call to help me. As it turns out, he’s in no condition to be messing around with tools. So Im left with quite a conundrum: do i try to fix it myself (with the aide of my Lambretta/ Vespa mechanic friends), or do I try to trade for a running motor of a different series, or a running repop? I have no knowledge as far as mechanics with combustion engines, and I have no clue what these are worth? The piston is not stuck, but the exhaust valve is. I wouldnt even know where to begin? As always, ANY and ALL help will be appreciated and valued!!! Thanks!!!
—-kevin

@Kevauxtonic


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 11, 2018)

it will depend on what shape the motor is internally and how complete it is , you will have to disassemble it and see, it can get real costly to do a total rebuild  ...$650 and up for a H model


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Jan 11, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> it will depend on what shape the motor is internally and how complete it is , you will have to disassemble it and see, it can get real costly to do a total rebuild  ...$650 and up for a H model
> 
> View attachment 736476
> 
> View attachment 736477



Wow! I had no idea it could get that expensive! Its fairly complejte-aus cfar as I can tell? I know the cmnncarburetor is missing, and possibly the points cover? Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2018)

coils hundee +, carbs hundee +, heads hundee +, etc.....


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 11, 2018)

Kevauxtonic said:


> View attachment 736546 View attachment 736547 View attachment 736548
> Wow! I had no idea it could get that expensive! Its fairly complejte-aus cfar as I can tell? I know the cmnncarburetor is missing, and possibly the points cover? Here are a couple of pics:




if you can pickup the whizzer service facts manual it will show you how to disassemble and rebuild it,memory lane may have it   if you follow the instructions you should able to do it, if you need help feel free to PM me...al


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Jan 12, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> if you can pickup the whizzer service facts manual it will show you how to disassemble and rebuild it,memory lane may have it   if you follow the instructions you should able to do it, if you need help feel free to PM me...al




Thanks so much-I may very well be taking you up on the help, if I should get stuck somewhere along the line! I know im in the right place, and among the right people to ask for advice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Kevauxtonic said:


> Hi there fellow CABEers. Ive got yet another question for the Whizzer guys. I recently bought a 300 motor on here, assuming that i.d. have an old friend (who specialized in Whizzer motor restorations) at my beck and call to help me. As it turns out, he’s in no condition to be messing around with tools. So Im left with quite a conundrum: do i try to fix it myself (with the aide of my Lambretta/ Vespa mechanic friends), or do I try to trade for a running motor of a different series, or a running repop? I have no knowledge as far as mechanics with combustion engines, and I have no clue what these are worth? The piston is not stuck, but the exhaust valve is. I wouldnt even know where to begin? As always, ANY and ALL help will be appreciated and valued!!! Thanks!!!
> —-kevin
> 
> @Kevauxtonic


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Would you  a trade on A NOS repo Whizzer like item 3225176202809 for your 300?


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Jan 18, 2018)

toys4dwb1 said:


> Would you  a trade on A NOS repo Whizzer like item 3225176202809 for your 300?




Hi there. Sent you a PM. Check your private messages folder (or whatever the term is for your PM inbox is)? 
@Kevauxtonic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jan 18, 2018)

I was looking at the first two whizzer engine with what looks like an H style whizzer. I see what does look like the 300 engine  with the right head. Now I have to see the serial number. Is there a Carter Carb model N with this?


----------



## removed (Feb 5, 2018)

thats a reproduction engine imo


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Feb 5, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> thats a reproduction engine imo




Which one is a reproduction engine? The first engine pictured is not the one I had for sale. That was a post from another member who was filling me in on the costs to get an engine back up and running again. The engine I had for sale is the 300 with the rusted clutch pulley, with the side cover removed in some of the photos. Lol. I can tell you that the engine I sold was most definitely NOT a reproduction, and I know almost NOTHING about them....(well, until fellow members began reaching out and helping me to understand “what’s what”). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## removed (Feb 5, 2018)

Kevauxtonic said:


> Which one is a reproduction engine? The first engine pictured is not the one I had for sale. That was a post from another member who was filling me in on the costs to get an engine back up and running again. The engine I had for sale is the 300 with the rusted clutch pulley, with the side cover removed in some of the photos. Lol. I can tell you that the engine I sold was most definitely NOT a reproduction, and I know almost NOTHING about them....(well, until fellow members began reaching out and helping me to understand “what’s what”).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



THE FIRST ONE THAT NO MARKINGS IN THE STAMPING


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 6, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> THE FIRST ONE THAT NO MARKINGS IN THE STAMPING



Both engines on this page are originals, not reproduction.


----------

